# scott longhorn hex back tention release



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i've had both shoulders completly replaced after the surgerey on the last or right one ,i developed a bad case of target panic. it was getting so bad i was considering giving up archery. i heard that useing a back tention release might help, so i bought 1 . a scott longhorn hex, and it did help ! i'm almost back to shooting as good as i did before the surgery.i'm very pleased with the rest in that respect. but i can see if you let it happen, develope bad habits with this release. i get about 10 feet from a blank target and shoot over and over again, do this as many times a day as i can, i have just about completely quit jerking the rest, at first i didn't think it was going to work but it has. hope this info helps someone out there that might be having the same problem. i also have a question for some of you long time users of back tention releases, how long can a person expect these typy rest to last ? i was thinking of getting another for a backup . will they last for months , years or what? this is my first exsperence with bt release ! any info would be appreciated .


----------

